# Replacement of Pre Approve Work permit in UAE



## masif18 (May 22, 2015)

Dear All

One Company in UAE apply my work permit that is approved but not printed from MOI, I requested them to Cancel this Pre Approve Work Permit ( bcz I wan t to work another company). Now this Company's PRO told me a Replacement Of Workpermit had been applied on Thursday And wait till sunday to be Cancel my Workpermit and after that new company can apply Work Permit for me. 

I want to know
1 : How much Time normally MOL take to done Transferred?
2: To Replacement, MOL required Cancelled Stamp of Unused Work Permit, but what if Workpermit not collected from MOI, before collection of Hard Copy of work permit if company apply for Replacement, MOL still required Cancellation stamp or not ? 

PROs and any one who know about this plz reply.

Thanks and Regards


----------

